# weed induced dpdr versus other causes



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

i think weed or psychedelics induced dpdr is much easier to overcome than, for example, emotional triggered dpdr. i had have both and that one which was weed induced was a childs play for me to overcome. but this one had reached another level. my symptoms yell all the day „i will never go away“


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Again in how much time u completely defeated do from weed?


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Saibon said:


> Again in how much time u completely defeated do from weed?


to reach the full recovery it takes 3 years for me but after 1 year i had adapted my life to it so much i was even able to be happy despite of that disorder. and that was the key for me.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

3 year!!! Oh my goodness!! Even that's too much, so after 3 years you were same as before from when do started?


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Saibon said:


> 3 year!!! Oh my goodness!! Even that's too much, so after 3 years you were same as before from when do started?


yes completely recovered.


----------



## iamsufferingalotlmao (Mar 4, 2020)

lol speak for yourself


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

iamsufferingalotlmao said:


> lol speak for yourself


im doing that


----------



## Jason39 (May 10, 2019)

since my cause was a trauma and traumas are related to anxiety then how do you recover? Anxiety is not curable therefore dp in many cases isn't either. It started 29 years ago


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Jason39 said:


> since my cause was a trauma and traumas are related to anxiety then how do you recover? Anxiety is not curable therefore dp in many cases isn't either. It started 29 years ago


i was in my 17s 18s 19s a very anxious man but later in my 22s 23s 24s i have not a single fragment of anxiety in my mind and body. how i should reply to your „anxiety is not curable" now?


----------



## Jason39 (May 10, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> i was in my 17s 18s 19s a very anxious man but later in my 22s 23s 24s i have not a single fragment of anxiety in my mind and body. how i should reply to your „anxiety is not curable" now?


Being anxious is different than having anxiety disorder


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Jason39 said:


> Being anxious is different than having anxiety disorder


if someone feels 5 years severe anxiety and get panic attacks i think its anxiety disorder


----------



## Jason39 (May 10, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> if someone feels 5 years severe anxiety and get panic attacks i think its anxiety disorder


There is no cure for anxiety, it can be treated.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Yea it can be treated and reversed but if one has more than 7 years it's impossible to make any significant change.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Jason39 said:


> There is no cure for anxiety, it can be treated.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Saibon said:


> Yea it can be treated and reversed but if one has more than 7 years it's impossible to make any significant change.


you have to seek immediately professional help if you have an anxiety disorder. who goes through the life 7 years long with anxiety and doest matter wtf is going on? i did knew after a few days what to do and seek for help.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I see cannabis as a trigger, more than a cause. Which makes the argument moot, IMHO.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

forestx5 said:


> I see cannabis as a trigger, more than a cause. Which makes the argument moot, IMHO.


im talking about that traumatizing bad trip, what is caused from cannabis. not just to smoke weed


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I smoked a couple joints with 4 friends. I had a traumatizing bad trip. My friends enjoyed themselves.

Was there something in the smoke, or something in me?


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

It was in you, take it like that, if smoke haven't triggered you that day maybe after some days or months or years, something else might had you bring to this state, like someone's death or failing semester or anything which can put you on high anxiety situation in minimum time & your brain just switched off permanently.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Our brain was designed in such a way that it had to end like this but be grateful you have atleast seen some part of reality in childhood, it's sad that you will not see it again but we can rewind and think about that beautiful days atleast.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

forestx5 said:


> I smoked a couple joints with 4 friends. I had a traumatizing bad trip. My friends enjoyed themselves.
> Was there something in the smoke, or something in me?





Saibon said:


> Our brain was designed in such a way that it had to end like this but be grateful you have atleast seen some part of reality in childhood, it's sad that you will not see it again but we can rewind and think about that beautiful days atleast.


you dont understand guys.

im saying dpdr which is caused by ONE traumatic event (it doesnt matter why you got that bad trip. the reasons for your dissociation are those traumatizing, horrific feelings, fears and panic you do experiencing DURING the bad trip. not everyone with a bad childhood dissociates. i have a lot of friends they dont even know what dissociation is and they have had a bad childhood or get bullied and mobbed) you get dpdr due to the bad trip. because before you did smoked, you wasnt being dissociated. i had gotten my first dpdr due to the bad trip and it was completely different for me compared with now.

with a bad trip you have a really severe and traumatic event what causes your dissociation. you know always what actually did caused your dissociation.

but with emotional causes there is not ONE big thing and not ONE SPECIAL TRIGGER. there are a lot of long term issues over the years which accumulate and when this causes a dissociation its much much much harder than a dissociative state which was caused by ONE traumatic event.

my brain has to process 20-30 cases from the past. how the fuck should be this done.


----------



## badsidejoe (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah, maybe you are right. For me it was the one bad trip which initiated it all. The problem is I had a blackout that night (I was drunk as hell and got put on xtc) The only picture in my head regarding that night is me shivering in a corner of a festival area crying. 
I can not process what I can't remember. Fuck that.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Saibon said:


> Our brain was designed in such a way that it had to end like this but be grateful you have atleast seen some part of reality in childhood, it's sad that you will not see it again but we can rewind and think about that beautiful days atleast.


wtf are you talking about? you did written here often you are recovered?


----------



## Emptyflask (Jun 29, 2019)

It doesnt matter how long youve had an anxiety disorder, you can still reverse it. The only difference made by time is how ingrained the habit of freaking out is. But having an ingrained reaction to things does not mean your stuck with it forever. Anxiety is totally managable. Its the dpdr that is sticky. And many people recover from dpdr after managing the anxiety they have but not always the case cause something else might be causing it.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Emptyflask said:


> It doesnt matter how long youve had an anxiety disorder, you can still reverse it. The only difference made by time is how ingrained the habit of freaking out is. But having an ingrained reaction to things does not mean your stuck with it forever. Anxiety is totally managable. Its the dpdr that is sticky. And many people recover from dpdr after managing the anxiety they have but not always the case cause something else might be causing it.


i dont know what causes my dpdr. thats the problem. i know i have anxiety but after i had did it to overcome my chronic dpdr i had gotten so often panic attacks and despite i did not relapsed. my current case is very very weird


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

I was just scaring that guy


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

???? don't worry it's all cool, you will be fine eventually


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

Wtf am I reading. Anxiety can't be cured if it's a disorder? That's total BS. Getting a diagnosis based on ongoing symptoms doesn't change what's going on and that it can be cured.
I prefer to say one can get rid of it as it's not a disease in that sense. Disorder or no disorder, diagnosis or no diagnosis, one can get out of it.

Regarding to how weed induced vs other causes well, they are the same thing in the sense that one freaks out over something and then gets trapped into that state of fear/anxiety/SNS overdrive and spiraling in the thoughts created by the initial trigger. When it's weed induced it's often easier to accept like "yup, weed can do that" whereas accepting an unknown cause is different.

Either way the key, if it's certainly dr/dp (and not something neurological mistaken for it) is to learn to accept life as it is. Fear/anxiety/SNS overdrive, manifestations of and symptoms of, including dp/dr, will fade when acceptance of all feelings is reached. Therapy is very important and never a waste as long as it's right type for the person.

What one believes and learns changes ones physiological response. Negative beliefs, habits, response to scenarios etc. can be replaced by better information and training (therapy).


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

Acceptance and commitment therapy sounds interesting..


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

I agree with OP. Weed induced is the only DP I’ve had and I recovered. I can’t speak about other triggers.


----------

